# Temporary accommodation for 2-4 weeks



## KSM (Aug 1, 2011)

Hiya

We are relocating to HK in about 1.5 months from Tokyo. We were on the lookout for serviced apartments for a while but are slightly put off by the size of the same. My husband will be working in Central so we need a place close to a MTR station and err not in Tung Chung pls 

Our budget is between 15-20k for those 2-4 weeks starting Sept 24th (approximately). 

I have looked at almost all the service apartments in the HK/Kowloon area and on several of the forums, found something or the other lacking. We were hoping for a 450+ s.f apt with a full kitchen. I am also quite confused if we should opt for a hotel instead. 

Any suggestions or recommendations on service apts/hotels would be super welcome. 

Cheers

KSM


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yeah try a hotel if you do not want to be cleaning the place. JW


----------

